# [RESOLU] Quelques petits problémes d'un nouvel utilisateur

## florianlyon

Bonsoir !

Il y a 3 semaines j'ai décidé de passer sous gentoo en dualboot avec mon XP. Première installation foireurse, la deuxième a merder aprés un "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" je n'avais pas assez de place sur le HDD, maintenant j'ai mis 20 GO pour gentoo donc ça passe nickel.

J'ai donc refait une nouvelle install qui marche nikel, j'ai seulement quelques petits problèmes 5 pour être précis. Je les mets tous à la suite.

En précision j'utilise KDE 3.5 et j'ai un ASUS A6VM. Mon système est en x86

1 - Navigation WEB lente.

J'ai mis en plus de Konqueor, Mozilla-Firefox, mais ma navigation est très lente, alors que quand je dl sur avec emerge j'ai un debit de 800ko/sec je pense que cela vien de l'IPv6. Comment résoudre cela ?

2 - Indicateur de batterie

Je suis sur un PC portable, comment faire pour avoir un indicateur de batterie à côté de l'heure ?

3 - Wifi : j'arrive pas à l'installer

J'ai "emerge" le firmware Ipw2200. installer Wpa Supplicant, mais ma carte n'est toujours pâs detecté, il me trouve que mon ethernet. Ma carte est une Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG, biensur je l'ai mis dans mon noyaux. J'avoue que je bloque un peu ^^

4 - Toujours en rapport avec le Wifi, lenteur de boot

Au démarrage le pc reste bloqué une minutes sur : Requesting firmware ipw2200-bss.fw

Est-ce normal ?

5 - Probléme avec Busy Box

En voulant faire "Emerge Systeme" la manipulation c'est arrêté sur BusyBox. Je l'ai désinstaller, mais quand je recommence la manip toujours le même probléme, et la même chose quandd je veux faire Emerge BusyBox.

Voici le log :

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking busybox-1.12.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying busybox-1.11.1-bb.patch ...

[A[199C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying busybox-1.12.2-getopt.patch ...

[A[199C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying busybox-1.12.2-lineedit.patch ...

[A[199C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying busybox-devmem.patch ...

[A[199C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying busybox-1.12.0-mdev-exec.patch ...

[A[199C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [33;01m*[0m Could not locate user configfile, so we will save a default one

make -j2 -j1 allyesconfig 

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1/work/busybox-1.12.2/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_DMALLOC is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FEATURE_SUID_CONFIG is not set

 [32;01m*[0m Could not find CONFIG_BUILD_AT_ONCE ...

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_BUILD_LIBBUSYBOX is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_NOMMU is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_MONOTONIC_SYSCALL is not set

 [32;01m*[0m CONFIG_FEATURE_SH_IS_ASH=y

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FEATURE_SH_IS_NONE is not set

 [32;01m*[0m CONFIG_PAM=y

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_STATIC is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_DEBUG is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_SELINUX is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_APP_UDHCPD is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_CRONTAB is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_DC is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_DEBUG_CROND_OPTION is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_DEBUG_INIT is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_DPKG is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FAKEIDENTD is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FBSPLASH is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FEATURE_UDHCP_DEBUG is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FOLD is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FTPGET is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_FTPPUT is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_HTTPD is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_HUSH is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_INETD is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_INOTIFYD is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_IPCALC is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_LASH is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_LOCALE_SUPPORT is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_LOGNAME is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_MSH is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_OD is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_SULOGIN is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_TASKSET is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_TFTP is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_TFTPD is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_RPM is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_RPM2CPIO is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_UDPSVD is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_UUDECODE is not set

 [32;01m*[0m # CONFIG_UUENCODE is not set

make -j2 -j1 oldconfig 

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1/work/busybox-1.12.2/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1/work/busybox-1.12.2 ...

make -j2 busybox 

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1/work/busybox-1.12.2/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1/work/busybox-1.12.2/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

  HOSTCC  applets/usage

  LD      archival/built-in.o

  CC      archival/ar.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[1]: *** [archival/ar.o] Error 127

make: *** [archival] Error 2

  HOSTCC  applets/applet_tables

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  GEN     include/applet_tables.h

  CC      applets/applets.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[1]: *** [applets/applets.o] Error 127

make: *** [applets] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2511:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake busybox || die "build failed";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   build failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

Je remercie d'avance les personnes qui m'aiderons à franchir ces étapes

FloLast edited by florianlyon on Sun Feb 15, 2009 9:42 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## fb99

Salut et bienvenue à toi !!!  :Very Happy: 

Il faut que tu mettes ton titre dans les normes avant que les chiens de gardes ne mordent lol , 

[thème] question 

et ensuite tu peux rajouter (résolu) un fois que ton problème est réglé (y'a les règles icihttps://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html

Ensuite avant de prendre tes problèmes un par un. Deux choses.

1) pour tout ce qui est graphique il faut que tu nous renseignes sur le bureau que tu utilises (gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox, e17,fvwm, ...)

2) pour tout ce qui est des erreurs de compilations comme expliquer dans le lien ci-dessus te dit les informations utiles à ajouter, comme emerge --info , es-tu en hard masker(x86 ou ~x86, ..) , ....

3) google est ton ami, et surtout si tu as un portable en y mettant le nom de ton modèle tu trouve énormement de choses, particulièrement du côté de ubuntu (normal vu le nombre de la communauté, ...)

4) pour toute installation, y'a un truc génial regarde ce site http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ tu y copies ton lspci -n et il te donne directement tout les modules dont tu as besoin.

mes 0.02 cents

[EDIT]

Par exemple, pour le wifi regarde là, après si tu bloques on est là, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi

Après désolé, j'ai pas installé de portable sous gentoo, donc j'ai pas bidouillé le wifi, mais d'autres viendront c'est sur.

----------

## florianlyon

Merci de ta réponse. 

J'ai déjà pas mal cherché sur le net.

Pour le Wifi je vais continuer d'essayer seul.

J'ai préciser les infos manquantes dans le 1er post.

Merci pouir le site je vais regarder ça   :Smile: 

Dans un premier temps les point 1 et 5 je pense que j'y arriverais pas seul. Si tu peu me donner un coup de main  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

ok , je veux bien t'aider mais je suis pas super balaise.

Sur linux, il faut développer les bons réflexes. par exemple:

jeter un coup d'oeil là http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/asus_a6vm tu vois ubuntu comme ressource de doc c'est pas mal, pour tout configurer gentoo c'est mieux. Tu as plus qu'à adapter à gentoo (ex. apt-get install -> emerge, ....)

1) l'ipv6 peut ralentir, mais pour savoir si c'est lui le responsable :

                - trouver qqn qui a eu le même problème.

                - sinon désactiver le use ipv6 pour le logiciel test ou bien télécharger le binaire. Par exemple là je te conseille d'emerge mozilla-firefox-bin ou opera.

                           -> ensuite si y'a pas de ralentissement, bein c'était la cause sinon il faut chercher ailleurs.

2) ..... je continue don't worry

----------

## fb99

comment as-tu compiler ton noyau:

-à la main

-avec genkernel

as-tu bien ajouté les options acpi (batterie,...,..) ? 

-ensuite normalement les applets sont intégrer à kde, par exemple kbatt. (comment as-tu installer kde (monolythe, un par un, complet, ..)

3) là regarde avec le site que je t'ai donné au-dessus (tu verras si elle est supporté ou bien si tu dois passé par ndiswrapper (driver pour windows emulé ) ou alors tu compare soit la sortis lspci -v avec les drivers sélectionnés dans ton noyau ( si tu l'as mis en modules regarde la sortie $lsmod.

4) je pense que c'est pas normal, mais je peux pas te l'assurer j'ai pas de portable.  Ensuite ça parait normal s'il n'arrive pas à la configurer donc pour moi une fois qu'on aura régler les configurations ça devra aller impec.

5) emerge -t system te donne l'arbre complet de portage ensuite tu regardes de qui il dépend. Si tu es en ~ essaye une version stable.  si tu veux qu'on t'aide plus emerge --info

Ensuite tiens nous au courant de ce que tu as fait, quel howto tu suivis. Si je recris toute la marche à suivre avec toutes les possibilité de 1 je serais très intelligent (et c'est pas le cas) et 2 je serais complétement fou (pourquoi réinvinter la roue si un tuto existe déjà, je sais que je suis fou, mais ma vie est limitée à moins de 100ans). lol

bon courage

----------

## florianlyon

Le noyaux est fait à la main.

Pour kde j'ai installer : kdebase-meta, donc installation de base avec konsole et kdm en plus

J'ai donc pas l'applet Kbatt.

Les options ACPI son activé.

Sinon pour firefox j'ai emerge le BIN et c'est toujours pareil   :Confused: 

----------

## florianlyon

Merci de m'aider alors je reprend point par point :

1/ même avec le bin de firefox c'est toujours lent

2/ Oui l'acpi est activé mais mon paquet de KDE ne contient pas Kbatt d'ailleurs pas pus l'emerge il me dit qu'il existe pas.

3/ Oui l'ipw2200 est supporté, j'ai fait emerge firmware ipw2200 et je me suis arrêté la.

4/ Je pense pareil que toi, que quand mon wifi sera fonctionnel je n'aurait plus le probléme

5/ Voici l'arbre de portage :

florian@FloLinux ~ $ su

Password:

FloLinux florian # emerge -t system

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3 [1.40.8]

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1  USE="nls"

[blocks b     ]   sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[uninstall    ]    sys-libs/ss-1.40.8

[blocks b     ]   sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[uninstall    ]    sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8

[blocks b     ]   <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ]    sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3 [1.40.8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1 [2.13.1.1] USE="(-uclibc)"

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1  USE="nls"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.17 [2.76] LINGUAS="fr%* -cs% -da% -de% -es% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%"

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.17 [2.76] LINGUAS="fr%* -cs% -da% -de% -es% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 [3.4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-124-r1 [115-r1]

[ebuild   R   ]  sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r1 [4.7_p1-r6] USE="X*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 [22.5-r2] USE="X*"

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.17 [2.76] LINGUAS="fr%* -cs% -da% -de% -es% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%"

[ebuild  N    ]  app-i18n/man-pages-fr-2.39.0

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/man-1.6f-r2 [1.6e-r3]

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 [1.19.2-r1] USE="X*" LINGUAS="-ja%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2 [4.0.18.1-r1] USE="-audit%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.10-r1]

[ebuild     U ]  sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 [1.5.24]

[ebuild     U ]   sys-devel/automake-1.10.2 [1.10.1]

[ebuild     U ]    sys-devel/autoconf-2.63 [2.61-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

[ebuild   R   ]  sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="-libffi%"

[b][ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1  USE="pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static"[/b]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/which-2.19

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/wget-1.11.3

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/editor-0

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/make-3.81

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/tar-1.20

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/file-4.23

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/bison-2.3

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.11

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.11-r1

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/pager-0

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/iputils-20071127

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.4

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p13

[ebuild   R   ]  app-shells/bash-3.2_p39

[ebuild   R   ]   sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.27-r2

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080123

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4
```

----------

## fb99

ok il me semble qu'il doit y avoir un problème avec gcc. que te donne 

```
#gcc-config -l
```

 ensuite reselectionne en faisant gcc-config "numero_qui_va_bien"

sinon que te donne eix -s busybox

----------

## Deusexodus

C'est peut-être bête ce que je te demande. 

Mais as-tu activer ta carte wifi avec un petit modprobe ipw2200 ?

De même pour la batterie as-tu lancer acpid au démarrage de gentoo : rc-update add acpid default !

Pour mon cas j'ai compiler gnome-applets et je peux avoir l'état de ma batterie (en sachant qu'on l'a aussi en tapant acpi -V)

----------

## titoucha

Je te conseille vivement de faire un fil de discutions par problème rencontré et de ne pas tout mélanger dans un seul fil, c'est très dur à lire et donc à répondre.

----------

## gbetous

Ouaip, vaut mieux séparer. Surtout que chacun pourra aller t'aider dans sa "spécialité", alors qu'un trop générique [APP] n'incite pas à aller voir...

----------

## florianlyon

Vous avez peut être pas tord. On va continuer un peu comme ça si sa n'avance pas trop je changerais de méthode  :Wink: 

1 - navigation lente

Rien trouvé de plus   :Confused: 

2 - Indicateur de batterie

J'ai installer et configurer Klaptopdaemon et sa fonctionne

RESOLU

3 - Wifi

Je fait :

emerge ipw2200-firmware

Mais ensuite quand je fait (en SU) j'ai des message d'erreur

rmmod ipw2200 => ERROR : module ipw2200 does not exist in /proc/modules

modprobe ipw2200 => FATAL: Module ipw2200 not found

4 - Lenteur de boot

Je pense que quand le firmware fonctionnera le probléme sera résolu

5 - Busybox

#gcc-config -l

[1] i486-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

#gcc-config 1

Switching cros compiler to i486-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 OK

#emerge busybox

La même erreur

#eix -s busybox

eix command not found

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## bob1977

Bonjour FlorianLyon,

   Pour la navigation lente, je ne sais pas mais a la limite, c'est pas le plus urgent.

 Pour le wifi, il semblerait que tu n'aies pas compilé le module ipw2200 ( qui est différent du firmware). Donc , quand tu as configué ton noyau, tu as du oublié de le sélectionner ou tu l'as mis en dur dedans ou alors tu n'utilises pas le noyau que tu as configuré.

 Pour la lenteur au boot, il faudrait que tu regardes au boot, quelles étapes sont lentes.

 Pour ton gcc, je ne sais pas non plus.

EDIT:

```
/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1/work/busybox-1.12.2/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found
```

 *Quote:*   

> gcc-config 1
> 
> Switching cros compiler to i486-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 OK 

 

 Il semblerait que ton probleme avec gcc vienne de ça. il faudrait que tu donnes le résultat de cette commande:

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## florianlyon

Merci de ton aide

1/ Tu as raison la navigation lente c'est pas la priorité  :Wink: 

2/ Résolu depuis tout a l'heure

3/ Je fait des modif la, je tente  :Wink: 

4/ Au boot je reste une minute sur : Requesting firmware ipw2200-bss.fw 

5/ Resultat de la commande :

```
FloLinux florian # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.73GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 11 Feb 2009 15:10:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl suid sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Deusexodus

Pour ton driver wifi, tu as compiler ton noyau sans support de ipw2200 !

Tu peux le voir en faisant : cat /boot/config-* | grep IPW (le fichier .config se trouve aussi dans /usr/src/linux).

Chez moi j'ai cela : 

```
# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set
```

Donc tu es bon pour une recompilation de ton noyau.

Bonne chance

(et je pense aussi que rassembler tous tes problemes en un post est genant).

EDIT : donc tu as corriger ton probleme : le firmware est cense se trouver dans /lib/firmware, y est-il ? Met lui peut etre des droits comme 755, cela pourrait aider.

----------

## florianlyon

Depuis que j'ai mis mon driver en module j'ai une autre erreur pour Modprobe ipw2200

Fatal: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko) : Invalid Argument

Sinon dans /Lib/Firmware j'ai :

ipw2200-bss.fw

ipw2200-ibss.fw

ipw2200-bsniffer.fw

----------

## florianlyon

Bonsoir,

J'ai beaucoup réfléchit, et je vais repasser sous Kubuntu.

Gentoo était mes presque premiers pas sous Linux, j'ai appris énormément de trucs. Mais je pense que pour une station de travail Ubuntu c'est mieux.

Par contre pour un serveur Gentoo c'est terrible car optimiser a fond !

Donc même si je serais plus limiter sous Ubuntu et que mon système sera pas optimiser pour mon PC se sera plus pratique pour un ordinateur destiné a la bureautique, la programmation.

En tout cas merci à tout ceux qui m'ont aidé  :Wink: 

----------

